# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test/EQ/Tbol Lets get huge!! With pics

## mastablasta7

This is my second cycle i cut my other one short due to some personal life problems but i still got decent gains. Im looking for a lean bulk so pretty much to get ripped!

*Cycle:*  :Bbiwin: 
Week 1-15 Test E 600mgs/week
Week 1-15 EQ 500mg/week
Week 1-5 Tbol 40mgs/day

Week 1-15 Arimadex .25mg/day
Week 17-20 Clomid 150/100/50/50
Week 17-20 Nolvadex 40/40/30/20

*Stats:*
Height: 6'2
Weight: 208
Bench: 295
Deadlift: 405

I lost alot of strength these last two weeks but i plan on getting to at least 385 on bench and maybe 235-240 in weight. I did my first shots today 2ml in my left glute and 2ml in my right glute. I do all my shots on saturday its easier for me to do them all in the same day. I also have before pictures to post but my camera is being a piece of shit so ill try to have them up in the next few days.

----------


## mastablasta7

Alright so far im 3 days into my cycle and havent really noticed anything but a energy boost most likely from the tbol. I had a pretty great chest workout yesterday doing 4 sets of 5 at 245. I plan on increasing weight by 5 pounds each week so by the end im doing 4 sets of 5 at 325. 

Got back today and my lats seem to be lacking so going to hit it really hard this cycle. I'll try to have pics up this week but my camera isn't working.

----------


## BJJ

You accomplish only one weekly injection?

Also, your PCT starts at week 18.

----------


## MACHINE5150

> Also, your PCT starts at week 18.


why would he wait three weeks instead of 2?? is it becuase of the EQ???

----------


## MACHINE5150

> This is my second cycle i cut my other one short due to some personal life problems but i still got decent gains. Im looking for a lean bulk so pretty much to get ripped!
> 
> *Cycle:* 
> Week 1-15 Test E 600mgs/week
> Week 1-15 EQ 500mg/week
> Week 1-5 Tbol 40mgs/day
> 
> Week 1-15 Arimadex .25mg/day
> Week 17-20 Clomid 150/100/50/50
> ...


you might want to read Ronnie Rowlands thread regarding test effectiveness after 8 weeks.. in short it states that if you expect the same type of gains you need to step it up a bit.. i would consider doing a 13 week cycle instead and step up the test to 900mg from weeks 10-13... might as well do same to EQ at 750 weeks 10-13.. Read Ronnies threaed and you will see what i am stating.. 15 weeks is a long cycle, even with arimidex .. especially if you are not incorporating HCG therapy through the whole cycle.. it is a long time for your natural production to be shut off..

----------


## BJJ

> why would he wait three weeks instead of 2?? is it becuase of the EQ???


3 weeks?

The last test injection is at week 15.
So, 16 is the first week, 17 is the second and on the 18th week he starts the PCT.

----------


## MACHINE5150

> 3 weeks?
> 
> The last test injection is at week 15.
> So, 16 is the first week, 17 is the second and on the 18th week he starts the PCT.


yeah.. well 14 days after the last injection.. so if his last injection was on wednesday of week 15 he would start PCT wednesday of week 17.

----------


## mastablasta7

> You accomplish only one weekly injection?
> 
> Also, your PCT starts at week 18.


They are both long esters so i see no need in spreading them out. I do 2ml in each cheek. Also i start PCT 2 weeks after last injection so that would be week 17.

----------


## mastablasta7



----------


## mastablasta7



----------


## mastablasta7

Hmm the pictures won't show up.

----------


## mastablasta7

ok this might work.

----------


## mastablasta7

As you can see i have a little gyno. This was 2 weeks into my first cycle (6 weeks of sustaplex with 2 weeks of dbol ). I'm very gyno prone so im taking no chances and stacking up on the Arimadex. Also i know 15 weeks is a long cycle but i dont want to up the dosage that much so i'll look into getting some HCG .

----------


## MACHINE5150

> i'll look into getting some HCG.


Good idea bud, its relatively cheap too

----------


## 6ft5

Def throw in sum hcg .

----------


## Gaspari1255

I Think you should post up your diet in the diet section and change some things up. You want to get the most out of every cycle. Without a good diet, your goals are going to be unattainable. Another thing that worries me is that you started a cycle in late June (according to your other posts) and now you're back on again in the beginning of August.

----------


## mastablasta7

> I Think you should post up your diet in the diet section and change some things up. You want to get the most out of every cycle. Without a good diet, your goals are going to be unattainable. Another thing that worries me is that you started a cycle in late June (according to your other posts) and now you're back on again in the beginning of August.


Yea i did i started beginning of june and and had to cut my cycle short due to some personal issues but i did a full post cycle. Also my Cycle was pretty mild. Also ill post my full diet up in the diet forum.

Anyone want to critique my current build? I'm open to constructive criticism on what i could work on.

----------


## BJJ

> They are both long esters so i see no need in spreading them out. I do 2ml in each cheek. Also i start PCT 2 weeks after last injection so that would be week 17.


If you say so lol, good luck

----------


## boss4romdabay

> you might want to read Ronnie Rowlands thread regarding test effectiveness after 8 weeks.. in short it states that if you expect the same type of gains you need to step it up a bit.. i would consider doing a 13 week cycle instead and step up the test to 900mg from weeks 10-13... might as well do same to EQ at 750 weeks 10-13.. Read Ronnies threaed and you will see what i am stating.. 15 weeks is a long cycle, even with arimidex .. especially if you are not incorporating HCG therapy through the whole cycle.. *it is a long time for your natural production to be shut off*..


true but only by 2 weeks, not that big of difference! plus you wana up the dose to almost a gram at the end anyway.

----------


## boss4romdabay

> They are both long esters so i see no need in spreading them out. I do 2ml in each cheek. Also i start PCT 2 weeks after last injection so that would be week 17.


lol bro if you see no need, then you need to do a little more research. it also looks like your going to be battling gyno from the start...

----------


## mastablasta7

> lol bro if you see no need, then you need to do a little more research. it also looks like your going to be battling gyno from the start...


Nah my gyno is completely gone now. Im 4 days in with no signs of gyno. Also i changed my shots to sundays and wensdays. I was only doing it on sundays cause it was a little easier for me to do them in one day but i have them spread out now.

Also im going to keep my cycle 15 weeks long but im going to order some HCG .

----------


## mastablasta7

> true but only by 2 weeks, not that big of difference! plus you wana up the dose to almost a gram at the end anyway.


Im keeping it 15 weeks. Like you said 2 weeks isnt that much of a difference and from what ive read its best to run EQ for at least that long. Also weeks 13-15 im upping the dosage of test to 900mgs a week.

----------


## boss4romdabay

> Im keeping it 15 weeks. Like you said 2 weeks isnt that much of a difference and from what ive read its best to run EQ for at least that long. Also weeks 13-15 im upping the dosage of test to 900mgs a week.


by uping the dosage just those two weeks i doubt you'll have any more growth than you would at 600mgs! and yes get hcg , i WILL NOT run any more cycles without it! it makes shyt soo much easier on you during pct. im a true believer now.

----------


## mastablasta7

> by uping the dosage just those two weeks i doubt you'll have any more growth than you would at 600mgs! and yes get hcg, i WILL NOT run any more cycles without it! it makes shyt soo much easier on you during pct. im a true believer now.


Yea idk what i was thinking cause im no newb. What weeks should i run the HCG ? i was thinking 10-15 at 250iu on mon/thurs.

Also after reading ronnie rowlands post i think this may be my new set up. Weeks 9-12 ill up it to 800mgs a week and weeks 13-15 ill up it to 1000mgs a week. The only side effects i get are gyno so ill up the arimadex if i have to but i never get any acne or hairloss. I actually look like a gorilla on cycle from all my chest hair growth. 

I appreciate your advice and input though. Also what do you think of that new set up? If what Ronnie said is true then that would be the best way to keep increasing throughout my cycle i would think.

----------


## mastablasta7

I would run HCG throughout but it will take me a while to get it.

----------


## MACHINE5150

> I would run HCG throughout but it will take me a while to get it.


run it as soon as you get it until just before you start PCT

----------


## mastablasta7

> run it as soon as you get it until just before you start PCT


Alright ill go 250iu on sundays/wensday

----------


## mastablasta7

Just to give an update today is day 4 i weigh 210 and i have had some explosive workouts these last two days. My bench day i did 4 sets of 5 at 245 and im sore as hell. Ill be upping the weight 5 pounds a week so hopefully ill be doing 320 for sets of 5 by the end(big goal). Today i have shoulders.

----------


## mastablasta7

Five days in and had an awsome shoulder workout. Did 4 sets of 8 with 70 pound dumbells for shoulder press. Cant wait for dead lifts tomorrow 4 sets of 5 at 335.

----------


## mastablasta7

Ok just to give an update im up about 4 pounds and strength is going through the roof. This tbol seems more like dbol without the weight gain. Heres what my workout schedule looks like.

Monday - Chest
Tuesday - Back/abs
Wensday - Off
Thursday - Shoulders/abs
Friday - Arms
Saturday - Legs/deadlifts/abs
Sunday - Off

----------


## Cousinbutch

> Ok just to give an update im up about 4 pounds and strength is going through the roof. This tbol seems more like dbol without the weight gain. Heres what my workout schedule looks like.
> 
> Monday - Chest
> Tuesday - Back/abs
> Wensday - Off
> Thursday - Shoulders/abs
> Friday - Arms
> Saturday - Legs/deadlifts/abs
> Sunday - Off


Legs as a third day eh? That's interesting.

----------


## mastablasta7

> Legs as a third day eh? That's interesting.


I have college and work monday through friday so i feel like thats when im the most tired. Saturday i get to sleep in and when i wake up im full of energy and ready to go. Also im not looking to have raging huge legs i just want them to be proportional with the rest of my body.

Just to give an update im 213 thats 5 pounds in under 2 weeks and my strength gains are awsome. Cant wait for the test/eq to be full blast.

----------


## mastablasta7

Also i have no signs of gyno the arimadex is awsome! but i have excessive hair growth on my chest and abbs so i dont even shave there anymore. Also im getting a bit of acne nothing serious though i just feel like a teenager again lol.

----------


## Cousinbutch

> I have college and work monday through friday so i feel like thats when im the most tired. Saturday i get to sleep in and when i wake up im full of energy and ready to go. Also im not looking to have raging huge legs i just want them to be proportional with the rest of my body.
> 
> Just to give an update im 213 thats 5 pounds in under 2 weeks and my strength gains are awsome. Cant wait for the test/eq to be full blast.


Sounds like a good reason to me. I'm not a fan of gigantic legs either.

----------


## mastablasta7

> Sounds like a good reason to me. I'm not a fan of gigantic legs either.


Yea as long as i dont get called chicken legs im not going to make legs a priority. 

Also im back to 211. Im not getting the weight gain i expected but the strength is awsome. I have 13 weeks left so i supposed my goal of being 230 after post cycle is still possible.

----------


## mastablasta7

Alright 2 weeks in and feeling good just benched today and had an explosive workouts. The Tbol is an excellent kickstart and i have no bloat what so ever.

Start: 245x5 
Now: 255x6

----------


## 6ft5

I was just checkn back at you log. Lookn like your hard at it. I liked test and eq. It made mne feel crazy cuz I could just bust may ass and bust my ass and still feel great. Sometimes even throw in a post workout cardio session. Keep up the good work!

----------


## mastablasta7

> I was just checkn back at you log. Lookn like your hard at it. I liked test and eq. It made mne feel crazy cuz I could just bust may ass and bust my ass and still feel great. Sometimes even throw in a post workout cardio session. Keep up the good work!


Thanks brother! and yea i hear its a good combo i cant wait for the EQ to kick in. I dont really have a huge appitite so thats the main reason for taking the EQ. But im still trying to eat like a horse.

----------


## mastablasta7

Ok end of week 3 and im at 214. Tbol definantly isnt used for gaining weight but thats still 2 pounds a week. Strength is so great and i am starting to look more vascular/cut i love it! Cant wait for monday week 4 bench day!

----------


## noMuscles

Hey sounds like your log is going well, any updates on sides, or any other problems? Or is it allllll gravy?  :7up:

----------


## mastablasta7

Everything is going well and my legs are even starting to grow. My gyno is completely under control with the .25mgs of arimadex everyday. One side effect i do have to report is acne! I am breaking out somewhat bad on my face and back. Its not that serious compared to what some people get but its bad for me since i don't usually get acne. Also i need to remember to get some liver protection here soon.

----------


## mastablasta7

Ok ive been doing alot of research and talked to a friend of mine who is a very experienced steroid user and decided to add 40mgs of winny everyday at the end of my cycle. Ill be starting it at the beginning of week 14 and run it for 25 days. Since i pin sundays and thursdays my winny will end exactly 2 weeks after my last shot and then i will start my pct. This is the best way to end a cycle i believe because during those 2 weeks after your last shot you will have a "down time" where your waiting for the test ester to leave your body. Also im only going to run the eq for 14 weeks instead of 15.

----------


## mastablasta7

Was pretty tired today after deadlifts so i decided ill just do legs tomorrow. I did 385 for 6 reps the most ive ever done. My energy is through the roof and i get the most explosive workouts. I could easily lift everyday if I wanted. Need to buy some more chicken though cause ive been replacing it with ham(best substitute i have for now). Also I'm up to 217 in weight.

----------


## mastablasta7

STRETCH MARKS!! Well the cycle is going good but im getting pretty bad stretch marks on the corner of both pecs and in between my upper lat and tricep. Also down the my mid back. I guess that means im growing pretty good for only 5 weeks. Any suggestions on what to use? I hear coco butter doesnt work very well.

----------


## IMunchRoidz

> STRETCH MARKS!! Well the cycle is going good but im getting pretty bad stretch marks on the corner of both pecs and in between my upper lat and tricep. Also down the my mid back. I guess that means im growing pretty good for only 5 weeks. Any suggestions on what to use? I hear coco butter doesnt work very well.


Yea brah, I heard vitamin E oil works helps. Not sure, because I have yet to get stretch marks lol. Try getting more of a tan? Anyways, good thread, im subbed.

----------


## mastablasta7

> Yea brah, I heard vitamin E oil works helps. Not sure, because I have yet to get stretch marks lol. Try getting more of a tan? Anyways, good thread, im subbed.


Haha yea some people are blessed with the ability to not get stretch marks. Keep getting big and you will lol. And yea i usually tan towards the end of my cycle.

----------


## mastablasta7

Equipoise finaly kicked in!! Ok its week 6 now and i think the EQ is finally kicking in. Maybe it's just me but my appitite has increased alot and now im able to easily get in around 300g of protein a day.

----------


## tjax03

> Im keeping it 15 weeks. Like you said 2 weeks isnt that much of a difference and from what ive read its best to run EQ for at least that long. Also weeks 13-15 im upping the dosage of test to 900mgs a week.


There's now way you need that much gear for your second cycle with your stats.

----------


## mastablasta7

> There's now way you need that much gear for your second cycle with your stats.


Yea im keeping the dosage the same throughout. I posted that a while ago sorry.

----------


## floyderoid

keep posting updates im curious as to how this is going

----------


## mastablasta7

Welp currently on week 8 and feeling great. Ive managed to perfect my workout routine and im gaining very lean muscle. I am currently 220 (12 pound gain) and it's all solid muscle. My friends say i look alot leaner and cut up and I look about the same size so thats how you know that 12 pounds is solid muscle. So far i am very satisfied with the results but people looking for an over all bulk should not do this cycle. You will get way better size/strength gains off of test/deca then this. Im looking for the large, dense look thats why i decided to go with this. The cool thing about this cycle is you can treat it as a bulker by eating alot of calories/carbs and lifting heavy and you will still get a lean look as long as your working out correctly. I'm very excited for my cycle in May i'll be running a test/tren cycle which is again a lean bulker but this time im looking for some more strength gains. 

I'll be posting some pics up here by friday to show my current results. Ill throw in some more pre-cycle pics as well so you can get a better look at my physical changes.

----------


## floyderoid

what are your strength gains like now?

----------


## csavage0

I want to do TBOl!!! keep your log up

----------


## mastablasta7

Honestly tbol was only decent for me. The strength gains from it felt more like a prohormone. If your going for strength go with dbol for sure but i wanted that lean look so I'm still happy that I went with it. 

*Stats*
Start: 

Weight: 208lbs 222lbs 
Bench: 295lbs 325lbs
Deadlift: 405lbs  485lbs

----------


## mastablasta7

If you want to do a cycle thats inbetween a cutter and bulker then this is the cycle for you. The strength gains are decent I'm still hoping to get to at least 355 on bench. I'm getting very lean with decent strength gains but I am kind of a fan of strength so I'm very excited for my Tren /Test cycle in May. A friend of mine is currently on a Tren E/Test E cycle and he's shooting up in strength and is still looking very lean so I'm getting jealous lol. Im going to do that same cycle and kick start it with Tren A (I know alot of tren)

I think my back and Legs have improved the most. My back and biceps are getting some pretty brutal stretch marks though and theres no stopping it. I'm just going to start tanning soon to try and hide them. Also ive never really worked legs hard before but now i'm murdering them and they are starting to increase in size. My strength gains for legs are pretty crazy and the size gains are decent.

I'll have multiple pictures up on thursday. Like i said before this is only decent for strength/size so once you see my updated pics you can decide weather you want to do this cycle or not.

----------


## wakejunkie37

Great thread bro! Post up some updated pics if you can.

----------


## mastablasta7

Hey guys sorry i havent had any updates or pictures. I've been slammed with school and work these last two weeks and havent really made anymore gains because of it. My midterms will be done this week and i can start hitting the gym full blast again. I about a little over 5 weeks left in my cycle so plenty of time to make some more lean gains. I post some pictures as soon as possible.

----------


## LightSwitch

I've been reading your thread, I'm glad everything is going well with you and that you're happy with your results. I'll be adding Tbol in about 6 weeks and am excited to compare it to Dbol . Have you run Dbol before? If so then how would you compare the two?

----------


## MeanMachine2000

Haven't posted in a while,Any updates? Post cycle results?? Before and after pics? I am considering a similar cycle and curious as to how it worked out for you??

----------


## nowaymang

how'd you go after post cycle bro? any post cycle pics and stats? also very curious to how you went

----------


## mastablasta7

Currently only a week into PCT. Sorry for not updating ill have some after pictures up with in the next week. Over all i would say this was a decent cycle. I think my EQ was to low of dose because i didnt see anything that great from it (400mgs a week). I did notice a little bit of an appetite increase and i definantly leaned out alot. Overall my size stayed pretty close to what it was before even though i gained about 16 pounds and im happy with that because thats how i know it was all lean muscle and i burned a little fat.

As for strength it was only decent. If your going for all out strength/size go with dbol instead of tbol and go with deca instead of EQ. If your going for an overall better look then definantly go with this cycle. My next cycle will be in march and im going for an all out bulker (test/tren /dbol)  :Smilie: .

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

congrats on your success with this cycle. I am looking to run a similar type of cycle, only with different compounds sub'd in. I will be doing a test cyp/deca /tbol cycle and instead of running winny up to pct, it will be anavar . I will also be running proviron throughout the cycle.

So how would you compare tbol/dbol in regard to sides? I see that you mentioned dbol is better for size and strength but the tbol kept you lean which is what I am looking for. I can do without the smooth, bloated bulk look. I am also running a similar cycle to yours around May next year. It will be test cyp/tren ace/anavar/provrion. My cycles will only be 8wks each though

Well, keep up posted on how your pct is going bro.

----------

